# Selling car



## stairlift (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to sell my car as I'm going to be departing from Spain soon. Does anyone know of any car dealerships that take cars for cash in the Marbella area?

Many thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Best to look in your local newspaper. Depending on the car (LHD or RHD etc) you may find with a RHD you don't get a great deal.

Try segundo mano website... free to list it and goes the the spanish who tend to pay more than the british dealers will!


----------



## giraffefamily (Feb 22, 2012)

stairlift said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to sell my car as I'm going to be departing from Spain soon. Does anyone know of any car dealerships that take cars for cash in the Marbella area?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi

We are moving to Murcia area in 3 weeks and will want LHD car, what's yours,

Denise


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

stairlift said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to sell my car as I'm going to be departing from Spain soon. Does anyone know of any car dealerships that take cars for cash in the Marbella area?
> 
> Many thanks



Strange from your posting in September 2011

I apologise if this is an exhausted topic.

I've recently moved to Marbella and would like to buy a moped, just a 50cc. The problematic thing is, I don't have a FULL driving license. How do I go about obtaining a license for a 50cc moped and does anyone have any idea how much it will cost?

Many thanks 


Take it you passed your driving test?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stairlift said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> I did post on here the details but it has been removed. Guess I'm not allowed to do that. If you want more details if you post me your email address I can send them to you.


it's not allowed to post e-mail addresses

you can contact each other by PM


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's not allowed to post e-mail addresses
> 
> you can contact each other by PM


I now have a 'Premium Account'. Am I allowed to post here a link to my ad in the classified section?

What are my restrictions for advertising here on the main board if anyone is looking for a car or a house to buy?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I now have a 'Premium Account'. Am I allowed to post here a link to my ad in the classified section?
> 
> What are my restrictions for advertising here on the main board if anyone is looking for a car or a house to buy?
> 
> Thanks



Premium Subscription | Expat Forum


----------

